# What's this thing?



## logueb (Feb 2, 2011)

A friend of mine at work found this buried about 2 feet deep.  There was supposed to be an old mule barn on the property years ago.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## logueb (Feb 2, 2011)

I ran it under the wire brush wheel to remove some of the rust.  Appears to have been threaded on one end.  Looks like an open end wrench, but they usually had flat shafts.


----------



## logueb (Feb 2, 2011)

OOPS.  forgot to imbed the photo.


----------



## beendiggin (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like an old wrench.


----------



## toddrandolph (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like the type of wrench that would have come with a tractor or some other piece of machinery, specially designed to fit something that needed to be adjusted frequently.


----------



## RED Matthews (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi,  I have a lot of old wrenches for hit and miss engines.  I think this was one.   RED Matthews


----------



## papasmurff (Feb 20, 2011)

Illinois Malleable Iron Co. of Chicago made a series of plow clevises.  This was the Pin and Wrench out of one of these.  Made in the late 1890's. Neat old find.


----------



## papasmurff (Feb 20, 2011)

The Clevise fastened the plow to the harness.


----------



## logueb (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks a million Papa Smurff.   With the right combination, it's amazing the results that one can find on the net.  My friend will be well pleased that we found out what this thing was.


----------



## barbuck (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow; I used to do a lot of Civil War relic hunting, and over the years have found probably a dozen of these.  We knew that they were some sort of farm tool/implement, but how funny that it takes a bottle forum to discover how it was actually used!


----------

